# For Shetland



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just because I knew you would be back posting (actually I didn't) I did a little photo shoot last night. 

Mr Jake was the star. Jake is one of those hedgehogs who takes time to warm up but last night, he was out of his bag as soon as I started cleaning his cage. Usually, after bath he won't even show his face but last night he did. 

When I was on chemo and unable to handle the gang for 6 months, Jake went to be fostered by my good friends Nikki and Steve. Jake enjoyed his stay at their house and was spoiled rotten.

Here is my beautiful Jake.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I also tried to get some pictures of Brie and Gladys. Gladys who is usually Miss Photogenic, wanted no part of it and the best shot I got of her....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We never know if Brie will be in the mood for pictures or not and last night eating was the most important thing on her mind. Every picture I got has her face in her dish. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Jake looks like a grumpy hog in the last photo. Like "Mama leave me aloneeee I'm tireddddd" 
And I love that pic of Brie xD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am in LOVE with Jake! What great expressions! The first picture, looks like he's glaring a bit, mumbling under his breath & I swear his lips are pursed!!
He looks like a big grizzly bear in his last picture.
both girls are charming - especially Gladys' bum! :lol: 

Shetland is going to love them.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

took me a minute to figure out jake, but i finally figured it out...he reminds me of a grumpy old man sitting in a rocker glaring at the young kids running around in the street mubling to himself cracking me up lol. i love short nose hedgies too cute and the last one is adorable too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just love those pics, Jake is so adorable and handsome. I really love his expressions too. I love how you did your FN's. They look so much nicer than the coroplast on mine. If you don't mind me asking where did you find the pink, it would look so nice in Sandras cage


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Jake does look like a grumpy grandpa that says he doesn't like kids, but then when nobody's looking, he'll give you a hug and slip you a piece of candy.  So cute.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I will pass them on to the gang.

Jake likes to pretend he is grumpy and is an elder boy so the grumpy grandpa scenario suits him quite well. Jake also wears "lipstick", just like his mom so his lips are always quite visible but I have no doubt he would purse them to show his displeasure. :lol:



Hedgieonboard said:


> I love how you did your FN's. They look so much nicer than the coroplast on mine. If you don't mind me asking where did you find the pink, it would look so nice in Sandras cage


The plastic around the FN's are placemats from the dollar store. Our dollar stores here used to sell those placemats in a wide assortment of colours and patterns including transparent backgrounds with solid colour flowers, shapes etc. For some reason, the stores don't seem to have them anymore which is really too bad because they have so many uses other than as placemats.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nancy! I love all of the pictures! Thank you! Darn; I want to see you Gladys. Brie is so cute with her little hands in her food bowl. And Jake; he is one of a kind. I remember the videos Nikki made of him when she and Steve were hedgiesitting for you. He is priceless in the second and fourth pictures!


----------

